# Lymphoma - what to ask specialist



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I posted that my friend's golden had liver cancer. Well, the tests show lymphoma and not liver cancer. She has an appointment with a specialist next week and she asked that I go with her. I have read through all the threads about Meggie and Duke, but thought I would also post asking for advice. What questions should we ask?

I don't know any more than that it is lymphoma.

Cyndi is a single mom (teacher) living paycheck to paycheck, so I am sponsoring Zeus's treatment. I don't want lack of money to affect what treatment Zeus gets.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Suzanne - you are a sweetheart and I know Cyndi is so grateful for your love, concern and help.

Lymphoma is one of the problems I have not had to deal with. On all other issues, the best thing is to find a vet you like and who truly has Zeus' best interests at heart. Ask about diet and supplements as well as medical treatment.

Make a list of the things you need/want to ask about so you don't forget once you get there! I'll keep them in my hearts and prayers for good results.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

First, you want to know what kind of lymphoma it is: T-cell or B-cell.

Then, what's the involvement? Cutaneous? GI tract? Lymphoma can be involved in many other systems, which completely changes the outcomes and treatment options.

Then, what's the stage?

Finally, what's the recommended course of chemo, and what are the survival rates for dogs with Zeus's exact condition? In the most treatable lymphomas, many dogs get a year or more with few side effects from the chemo. Different chemo protocols have different rates of side-effects, though, so check with the doc.

It is wise to discuss early and openly what your threshold is for the dog's suffering. Some dogs _don't_ tolerate chemo all that well, and it's a hard thing to put a dog through just to buy him a few months. There are situations in which, in my opinion, it is more humane to euthanize the dog than to put him through chemo, even if you can afford it.

In my experience, specialists err on the side of treating a dog, since they want to practice their specialty. Only the dog's owner, though, can know when enough is enough or the side effects are too much. Decisions are different for a dog than a person, because a dog's whole joy is tied up in his body, and he can't understand that the current suffering will stop after the chemo cycle.

These conversations are really hard, but having them early is important.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You are a wonderful friend! 

I don't know anything about lymphoma but I have recently made some major decisions about my golden's hemangiosarcoma treatments. Copper's Mom and Tippykayak gave some great advice. 

Making a list of your questions and concerns is very important because you might forget something. I made a copy for Barkley's vet so he knew what I wanted to know. 

Finding a vet you trust is of utmost importance. The chemotherapy protocol for hemangiosarcoma is pretty straightforward. We had previous experience with an oncologist with our previous golden and it was very unfavorable. Having someone else that I trusted and respected was very important to me.

Finally, be prepared to stop the chemo at any time if you see it's not helping, but creating more problems in the quality of life department. This is where it is hard. Barkley's other regular vet (he has a whole team of people looking out for him) has promised us she will help us if/when that time comes.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

PS - Do not be afraid to bring a pad so you can take notes. It's a stressful situation, and you don't want to forget any questions or forget any information you're given.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> PS - Do not be afraid to bring a pad so you can take notes. It's a stressful situation, and you don't want to forget any questions or forget any information you're given.


A digital recorder is also a good idea because it can free you up to just listen and then review later on.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> A digital recorder is also a good idea because it can free you up to just listen and then review later on.


As long as you ask the doctor's permission before you start recording. State laws may apply if you don't get permission.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just typed out a whole long response and my computer ate it. I hate it when that happens!! basically I said:

I am a Cindy, single mom (son in college), school teacher who lives paycheck to paycheck and I wish I'd had a friend like you! However, using the old credit card I managed M-W protocol, radiation treatments and even the unrelated pneumonia and myasthenia diagnosis that came later the same year. I just cut out everything and found I didn't miss it.

My experience with oncologists was that I was told up front that dogs do respond differently to chemo, but usually not as badly as people b/c the drugs are not administered in as strong a dose; the idea is to prolong a quality life, but not cure. I was also told that if Meggie did react badly they would reconsider her as a candidate for chemo b/c quality of life was always most important. Megs had a very bad reaction to Vincristine, it was removed from her protocol, and she did well with the other drugs. 

The first trip to the vet school involved the staging & typing along with the baseline information on whether the disease was in her organs. This included a sonogram, liver and bone marrow aspirates, x-rays and in Megs case a cardio consult. It was one of our most expensive trips. 

I imagine you will ultimately hear the choices:
doing nothing gives your dog 6-8 weeks
prednisone will buy maybe 2-3 months
different chemo protocols will give 12 -18 months depending on whether the dog is b-cell or t-cell with the Wisconsin-Madison protocol (or some version of it) giving the longest remisson time
second remissions are common with up to about 6 months
each remisson afterward comes harder and lasts shorter

NC State is still the only vet school I know of offering bone marrow transplants after first remission has been achieved if the dog is accepted into the program, the cost is estimated at $15000 beyond chemo treatments

As for nutrition and supplements it's worth asking, but I imagine you will hear - don't change anything if you go with chemo. They want to know what your dog is reacting to - change in diet or a drug reaction. Unless your onco is a holistic vet, you probably won't get much encouragement to add any supplements bandied about the internet. You might specifically ask about fish oil and arginine. Both have research to show that they can inhibit tumor growth and are not immunity building supplements that can interfere with chemo. 

Ask about antinausea drugs and administering before chemo treatments. Also ask about anti-diarrhea drugs. 

Good luck and I hope your friend knows how lucky she is!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I really can't think of anything else to ask except maybe if there's some grant or funding to help with the cost if chemo is chosen or some trial available.

Also, if it were their dog, what would they do?

You're friend is very lucky to have you and I also am a Cindy. Be prepared to just be there for her. There's something about talking to a specialist with that "cancer face" that tore me up and I was there alone. Well, me and Duke. But, the specialists here anyway are very compassionate.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> I really can't think of anything else to ask except maybe if there's some grant or funding to help with the cost if chemo is chosen or some trial available.
> 
> Also, if it were their dog, what would they do?
> 
> You're friend is very lucky to have you and I also am a Cindy. Be prepared to just be there for her. There's something about talking to a specialist with that "cancer face" that tore me up and I was there alone. Well, me and Duke. But, the specialists here anyway are very compassionate.


When this first started for us I told all Barkley's vets I didn't want anything to be sugar-coated and our goal was Barkley's comfort and quality of life. I felt a sense of relief from each of them that they didn't need to paint things in the best light possible but could be completely honest with us. 

That "cancer face" is really hard to see but if you can tell your friend to possibly put her emotions aside and look them in the eye when they speak to her(without tears--hard), I think she might be able to get more candid information. There is plenty of time for tears afterwards. I kept on telling myself when we were hearing the bad news that I needed to focus on Barkley, focus on Barkley, focus on Barkley. 

Having a good friend like you with her is such a blessing.

It's tough.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> As long as you ask the doctor's permission before you start recording. State laws may apply if you don't get permission.


True. I always put the recorder on a table and ask if it is okay.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> I just typed out a whole long response and my computer ate it. I hate it when that happens!! basically I said:
> 
> I am a Cindy, single mom (son in college), school teacher who lives paycheck to paycheck and I wish I'd had a friend like you! However, using the old credit card I managed M-W protocol, radiation treatments and even the unrelated pneumonia and myasthenia diagnosis that came later the same year. I just cut out everything and found I didn't miss it.
> 
> ...


This is wonderful advice. I got the same information about the diets and supplements. In fact I was told to increase the fish oils (but make sure no Vitamin A was in the formulation) and decrease the other antioxidents, especially C. 

Speaking of fish oils, your friend might want to start taking some herself if she isn't already on them. This is an incredibly stressful time emotionally (and physically if nights are interrupted with side effects of chemo) and the fish oils help build one's own immunity. I also increased my Vitamin D intake for that reason. I'm still physically exhausted from waking up in the night when Barkley is restless, but I'm trying hard not to get ill so I can take care of him.

Having the anti-nausea and anti-diarrhea drugs on hand in advance gave me peace of mind Barkley wouldn't suffer in the middle of the night if any symptoms started during those hours. Our vet also gave us his personal cell number to call if these things happened. More peace of mind.

If the dog is already on an anti-inflammatory for arthritis/hips, chances are they will keep that regimen going. We had Barkley on rimadyl off and on before his diagnosis, but now he's on it daily because these anti-inflammatories also retard growth of the cancer cells. 

Make sure to buy a rectal thermometer (and lubricant, and covers) for taking the dogs temperature after the chemotherapy. Catching a fever early is important.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Be sure to let them know of ANY drugs the dog is currently on. You cannot give prednisone with Rimadyl and pred is part of the W-M protocol if you go that way.

I was in such a state when we went in for the first onco consult it didn't occur to me to mention Meggie having a pre-existing heart murmur. My son had presense of mind to mention it, though I suppose they would have caught it in the exam. Might be a good idea to go through the dog's medical history to see if there is anything you might need to mention. Reactions to drugs etc...

Are you going to a vet school or a private oncologist?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is an informative thread. Sometime when I've got some free time I'd like to list all the suggestions and possibly make it a sticky. The first few days after diagnosis are terrifying (at least for me) and having a list of things to think of or ask would be most helpful to others facing the big C.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the information. I have a lot of experience listening to doctors and asking questions. Cyndi is so upset that she is afraid she won't ask everything or remember what was said, so I am going to do that for her.

Zeus comes to stay with us when Cyndi and the girls go out of town, so he is like a member of the family. He gets along really well with my girls and is such a love! I feel responsible for him since I am the one who got them together.

Again, thanks for all the advice. I really appreciate it - and I know Cyndi will, too. I knew I could ask my GRF family for help and that you would come through. I was right. I hope you know how much it means to us.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> First, you want to know what kind of lymphoma it is: T-cell or B-cell.
> 
> Then, what's the involvement? Cutaneous? GI tract? Lymphoma can be involved in many other systems, which completely changes the outcomes and treatment options.
> 
> ...


I agree very strongly with the parts I bolded. A few years ago we lost our 7 yr. old dog (not a golden) to lymphoma after going through the Wisconsin Protocol chemo treatment. It bought him an extra 8 months and he tolerated chemo fairly well. 

When we went for our first visit to the oncology vet specialist, I anticipated a thorough discussion of all the options: from doing only a little bit such as prednisone pills to buy a month or two to whatever full-blown treatment was available. But I was very uncomfortable with the assumed attitude that we would automatically do anything and everything possible. Specialists, be they for animals or humans, often want to use every tool they have available to them. It's just part of the mindset.

Would we put a dog through chemo again? I have my doubts even though we could afford it. Just because technology is available, I don't think its always the kindest thing to do. Giving a dog comfort care and a great month or so of extra special companionship should be considered every bit as valid of a decision.

I guess my advice is not to feel pressured into making a decision on the spot or to think you have to have every test in the book performed. Sending positive thoughts your way as you go through a very difficult time.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am sorry that My Bentley and Tippykayak had this experience with their oncologists. I can say unequivocally that I did not. I never felt pressure from the oncos at NCSU to choose chemo, they did lay out all my options unemotionally and were willing to have me take time to make my decision. I had done my homework before I ever went to the appointment and knew what I wanted to try with Megs. I did not tell them this up front, but waited for them to tell me my options. I was also told that Megge's quality of life was _first and foremost_ and if at any time they felt she was not a candidate for chemo they would not continue with the treatment but would advise me differently. I do not know where the two of you went, but it is not the same every where. Maybe vet schools have a different approach from private oncos?? I am sorry you feel that your doctors felt they were in it to practice their specialty instead of putting the patient first. Meggie's doctors treat her like family - I've seen them sit in the floor and let her kiss them and her doctor that is now at the Mayo Clinic pursuing yet another doctorate emails me frequently for updates. There are veterinary oncologists who actually care about the dog!!! I hope you have one for Zeus, Desilu!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't want to give the impression that our specialist was interested in only the medicine and not the dog. He was wonderful with Gus and supportive of our decision not to treat. However, he was clear that he would like to treat, even though Gus was blind and his cancer was exceedingly rare and exceedingly aggressive. Knowing that the chemo would buy him 3-6 months without curing his blindness, we did not agree that it was worth it.

Perhaps there's a difference between a private oncologist and a university doc, but I do think that owners are the ones who are ultimately in the best position to decide whether or not to treat with chemo and that the way we make decisions about a dog's suffering are sometimes different than the way we'd choose for ourselves.

At the very least, it's possible to end up in the situation that MyBentley and I did, so it's wise to be prepared and to have free and open conversations about what kind of side effects will be too much and how much time you can really buy.

Remember, when a dog has early stage B-cell Lymphoma, there's an excellent chance that chemo will buy a symptom-free year or even more. Not all situations are like that, though, and some lymphomas have all kinds of debilitating systemic involvement that won't necessarily go away when the chemo hits.

Given how much pain some Goldens will shoulder without flinching, I think it's our responsibility to consider these questions freely and openly between our families and our vets.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think some vets and especially specialists are eager to help your dog or cat and sometimes get over eager to perform tests and/or administer treatment. I have not had the feeling that they were out for my money though. I felt they just believed their knowledge could truly help my pet and they were eager to help. Thank goodness my experience does not include cancer although we have had some scares, so I don't know as much as those who are or have dealt with this. Your vet will hopefully be great and be the source for your best advice through this ordeal.

I have had this experience with both a cat and Copper, but I still like and trust his specialist and she will accept whatever I have to choose for treatment. Sometimes I have chosen the advanced test/treatment and other times I have not so I know she will let me choose. So far, I've been right with the decisions for Copper but I attribute that to dumb luck on my part.

You have gotten good advice from some people who have been right in Cyndi's shoes and we will all offer our support.
I hope Zeus goes into remission and stays there. You, Cyndi and Zeus will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I read that and need to amend. I have not had experience with cancer, but with a vet wanting to try more advanced and expensive tests than I could afford.

My cat was misdiagnosed so the tests were of no use even though we paid for them. The oncologist wanted to test Copper for cushings a few months ago and I felt he didn't have sufficient symptoms to warrant it. It turns out that his skin problems were related to lack of a spleen and an undiagnosed skin infection, not cushings so no test needed.:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've definitely never met a vet I felt wanted to treat in order to make money. I do, however, think that sometimes they really want to _do_ something for the dog, so they're more inclined to push for a procedure or a protocol than doing nothing, even though doing nothing is sometimes the right thing to do. It's their job. I appreciate that they do it. I just like to share my experience with other owners, since ultimately the responsibility lies with us, and we're the ones that understand our dogs the best.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Just to further clarify my earlier post: we went to a private oncologist at a large multi-speciality clinic. We saw the oncologist at the first consultation, but not again during the following 5 months of treatment. Only vet techs inter-faced with us and provided brief written notes from the oncologist. I thought that surely on our dog's last day of treatment that a final visit with the oncologist would be included. I was wrong - I would have had to schedule a separate visit for that. I chose not to.

It takes a special doctor, vet or human, to recognize and understand that sometimes not using every tool in their arsenal may be a very appropriate choice. I've seen this up close with many physician specialists. Their desire to help is so strong that they just naturally want to use or do everything in their skill set to relieve suffering.

Having advanced medicine available for our pets now is a blessing. Knowing how to wade through the options is the challenge.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> It takes a special doctor, vet or human, to recognize and understand that sometimes not using every tool in their arsenal may be a very appropriate choice. I've seen this up close with many physician specialists. Their desire to help is so strong that they just naturally want to use or do everything in their skill set to relieve suffering.
> 
> Having advanced medicine available for our pets now is a blessing. Knowing how to wade through the options is the challenge.


Wading through those options is indeed the big challenge. Unfortunately many don't have any options because the money isn't available to pursue them. That stinks. 

My suggestion is to go with your heart, and if you have a veterinarian (not necessarily the oncologist) that you feel you can trust and respect, schedule a consultation with him or her to go over the options and get a realistic assessment of what might or might not work. They know your dog's medical history the best. I was able to do that and it set my mind at ease over the option my husband and I chose. Whatever you choose, don't listen to those critical of or second guessing your choice, here or anywhere, just move forward with what is in your heart. You know your dog the best. Circumstances may change during the course of treatment and you may need to reassess at any time, if you see your dog suffering or not responding.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Wading through those options is indeed the big challenge. *Unfortunately many don't have any options because the money isn't available to pursue them. That stinks. *
> 
> My suggestion is to go with your heart, and if you have a veterinarian (not necessarily the oncologist) that you feel you can trust and respect, schedule a consultation with him or her to go over the options and get a realistic assessment of what might or might not work. They know your dog's medical history the best. I was able to do that and it set my mind at ease over the option my husband and I chose. Whatever you choose, don't listen to those critical of or second guessing your choice, here or anywhere, just move forward with what is in your heart. You know your dog the best. Circumstances may change during the course of treatment and you may need to reassess at any time, if you see your dog suffering or not responding.


I agree. The whole medical ethics arena regarding available medical technology and how/if we choose to treat pets is on my mind often. 

As a child, there was no way my family could have even begun to think of giving our family dog chemo treatments or expensive surgery had that even been available. My dad was working two jobs just in hopes of being able to help send us kids to college. As much as our dog meant to us, it wouldn't have been something you would borrow money for. We gave our dog love, nutrition, exercise and comfort care at the end.

I don't feel entirely comfortable with the scope of pet medical care becoming more and more indistinguishable from human care. On any given day I could argue one side or the other.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

When does Zeus' treatment start?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking to see how Zeus made out at his appointment. Keeping Zeus and his family in our prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing what options there are for Zeus and what you all are thinking about. Prayers for Zeus!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks so much for checking in with me. We saw the oncologist today and both Cyndi and I liked her very much. She spent a lot of time talking with us about staging, life expectancy, treatment options, and side effects. Zeus is stage 4A with liver involvement in one lobe of the liver. She recommends the M-W protocol for Zeus. He had his first treatment after the consultation. 

The doctor is the only one who administers the chemotherapy drugs - the vet techs do weights and temps and monitor the critters after the drugs are administered. 

While we were there, we met 2 other dogs who are being treated for lymphoma. One, a chocolate lab named Buster, has been in treatment since November. The other, an Australian shepherd named Vincent, has been in treatment since August 08 and is currently in remission. Seeing those 2 really gave Cyndi some hope.

Thanks again to all of you for the wonderful advice. I went in with a list of questions, most of which I didn't need to ask - the doctor covered all of them in her consultation. But I sure felt prepared and able to lend Cyndi the support she needs. You don't know how much I appreciate my GRF family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Let us know how Zeus is doing post- treatment. We'll keep him in our prayers.

It sounds like Zeus is in wonderful caring hands and I'm so happy the oncologist was so informative too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure sounds like you have a good vet crew taking care of Zeus.

I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Zeus' vet visit went well. We will keep him in our prayers. Please keep us posted on how his treatment is going.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Zeus had his second round of chemo today. We can already see some postive effects - his appetite is back, the retching is dramatically reduced, he gained 2 lbs since last week (yay!), and he feels more like playing. He let his girls play dress up with him the other day and brought his mom his ball to throw last night for the first time in a long time. The doctor is pleased. He goes back next Monday for round 3.

I have told Cyndi how many people here are pulling for Zeus and it made her cry. Thank you so much for the good wishes. 

Here is a picture of sweet Zeus and his girls.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Zeus looks so happy with his girls. Glad to hear his treatments are going well and he is feeling more like himself. We will continue to keep Zeus and his family in our prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweet Zeus! Don't they just break your heart the way they love children. Glad he is doing well. Hugs from Megs and me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeus*

ZEUS is a very beautiful boy. It just isn't fair that our beloved pets have to go through this. So glad he did well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Zeus continues to do well. I'll keep him and his cute family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeus*

Hoping Zeus is doing well.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that those little girls have their dress-up playmate for many years to come.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful friend you are to help out Zeus and family. Glad his treatment is going well. Prayers for his recovery and treatment.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, just saw the update. Zeus is a lucky boy to have such a wonderful family, and a wonderful friend to help him feel better. I'm thrilled he is doing so well with his chemo! Way to go Zeus!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Zeus had his third chemo treatment today. His weight was down a pound - he has had some nausea since the last treatment. His bloodwork is holding and the vet is pleased. She reduced the steroids a bit after he had several accidents indoors. Cyndi is installing a doggie door to help with that issue. Since she works all day and can't be home to let him out as often as it appears he needs, it seems like a great solution.

Thanks again for all the good wishes. I wish I could tell you just how much they mean to us.


----------



## goldnlover (Feb 11, 2010)

We recently lost our 4 year old sweet boy to lymphoma. And believe me when I say my heart is breaking as I read your entry. Its been 6 weeks and I can't stop crying even though our new puppy arrives three weeks from this Friday. It was emotionally and financially draining but something I will never ever regret that gave us 12 more weeks instead of 12 days.

His situation was a little different. He had been sick with what the vets diagnosed auto immune for 2 1/2 months. We first brought him in b/c he threw up bile three days in a row which was unusual for him ... we thought he just picked up a virus of some sort as he was still taking long walks and playing dummies in the front yard. After some blood tests, he had high calcium. Initial pathology tests revealed no cancer. 2 1/2 months later, his vet began to wean him off the prednisone ... at which time his lymph nodes swelled and were biopsied to be lymphoma. It was T cell. We were given a choice to ride out what would likely have been less than two weeks or give chemo a try. At first, he was like a new dog, enjoying life again...He would willingly take walks with me and play dummies and balls...Then the week of adrimycin came -- horrible. Right when he started to put weight on, he would drastically drop b/c the adra suppressed his appetite for several days (we were told this is common) and with a 12 week protocal, they have 3 doses of it. It was after this drug we had reservations on whether or not to continue. But we did, most of those 12 weeks were as we mentioned much better than the prior 2 1/2 months when we nearly lost him undiagnosed. Not even a week after he completed his chemo he became more picky than ever about eating. We did our best eating Wendys vanilla frosties and poached chicken breasts. Unfortunately, within a few short days, he wouldnt take his pills (even with Greenie pill pouches) or drink water ... I was always told that he would let me know when it was time and he did. I cried all day thinking he would get better...We had to run him in emergency at 10pm that Sunday...A moment where time stood still that I will never be able to wipe from my mind.

While we are still paying dearly for "the extra time" ... I do not regret the opportunity that chemo gave us and would pay again right now gladly for just one more day. As for advice, your friend should choice the vet/clinic she trusts the most and needs to be emotionally prepared for the roller coaster of cancer. There will be good days and very very bad days. We went into it agreeing that if the bad outweighed the good we would quit...And believe me on the adrymicin weeks...we questioned it. 

I guess the best way emotionally I dealt with it was taking it one day at a time. Each additional day I had with him I cherished as a "bonus" day. Never did I imagine we would have only 4 1/2 short years together.

Thoughts and prayers to you and your friend ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll continue to keep Zeus in my prayers. Once he figures it out he will love his doggie door. Mine sure do. I hope his nausea recedes. Our onco vet gave us Cerenia to keep on hand just in case Barkley begins to experience it. I hope we never need to use it but it's comforting to know if we do we can get him relief quickly. 

Goldnlover, I'm so sorry for your loss. Going through chemo right now with our Barkley I really appreciate your insights on giving your boy the chemotherapy. I sure hate cancer. I will pray that your heart will be healed and soon your sad tears will be replaced with happy healing memories. God bless you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Zeus went to the Bridge today. He did well after the first few treatments, but for the last two weeks, he had slowly weakened. He was having trouble breathing and x-rays showed a large mass in his chest that wasn't there when he started treatment. Cyndi elected to have him put down rather than continue to suffer. She and her girls are devastated - as am I. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Zeus . . .


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so, so sorry.  There just seem to be so many who have lost the fight lately. It is terribly disheartening. I am so sick of cancer winning. 

Godspeed Zeus. I know you are loved.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Please pass on our condolenses to Zeus's family and thanks to you for your caring and sponsoring him so he had a chance. Way to much cancer, if only we could find a cure.RIP Dear Zeus.


----------

